# working line Bouvier breeders?



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

anybody have any referrals for me? i'm looking at all the working breeds.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Butch henderson has the best I've seen in the USA.
If you are interested in impoerting a nice KNPV line Bouv let me know, maybe I can can help with that.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Howard Gaines in Harrington Delaware ahs very nice Bouviers. His feamle is from Butch Henderson and his Male is imported from Holland. He is very hard with all KNPV lines. He will be doing a repeat breeding in just a couple of months. These are true working dogs with great nerves. Check out his website at www.gainesfarmandkennels.com :grin:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Andy Larrimore said:


> Howard Gaines in Harrington Delaware ahs very nice Bouviers. His feamle is from Butch Henderson and his Male is imported from Holland. He is very hard with all KNPV lines. He will be doing a repeat breeding in just a couple of months. These are true working dogs with great nerves. Check out his website at www.gainesfarmandkennels.com :grin:


This would be a good place to look as well as Butch's kennel if he has any breedings planned with his Bouvs.
I have seen several very nice, very hard, and VERY ANGRY:twisted: Bouviers come from Butch Henderson's place.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Ditto to Mike's posts. His current Bouv is one serious and scary dog to work.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

You could also look up Bill Hollinger in northern Virginia.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I have heard lots of very good things about Howard Gaines' bouviers as well as Mike Suttle's dogs(all of them) . Also both are easy to contact-can just send a pm from here.


----------



## Matt McGuire (Feb 26, 2009)

Take a look at this kennel in Canada. I bought a puppy from them. They breed KNPV lines. 
http://www.tremaudan.com/program.htm


----------



## Matt McGuire (Feb 26, 2009)

Take a look at this kennel in Canada. They breed KNPV lines. 
http://www.tremaudan.com/program.htm


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

That's the kennel that Brian's Ali is from Brian has done some awesome trialing with this dog at the national level. I believe he won the Canadian national. His trialing has been restricted somewhat because Ali is docked and cropped. That's a shame. They have been a super team. Last time I looked, I believe Ali is listed on their stud dog page.


Terrasita


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I met Brian and Ali, they came to our trial a couple weeks ago. Ali was amazing! And Brian a very nice helpful guy.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Not looking to put any pressure out there, but Kevin Wessler's Samson is from my breeding. I think Kevin is looking to do PSA or SDA with this Bouvier. This is a very large and young male from my breeding last year. All of the puppies have shown the genetics from their working background. Thanks for the shout Mo and Andy!


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

Regarding terristas post---------- i know they don't crop/dock in (is it all of europe?) anymore but does that mean that you can't trial a dog in certain countries due to the amputations? if so, i did not know that.

is that what you mean as to why Ali was restricted?


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

virginia reed said:


> Regarding terristas post---------- i know they don't crop/dock in (is it all of europe?) anymore but does that mean that you can't trial a dog in certain countries due to the amputations? if so, i did not know that.
> 
> is that what you mean as to why Ali was restricted?


Hi there,

In certain places yes it does limit compeition to non docked and cropped dogs.

Ali did win the world bouvier championships, I am not sure when, but recently. He also just won the GSSCC Prairie regional championships in June. Phenomenal team those two.

I believe that Sunny deYoung is breeding her female Ruby to Ali this year. Should be a nice breeding.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Sunny has great dogs working in a variety of venues and has the experience to match up the right dog to the right person. She had a lovely young bitch at the St. Louis championships. She's also very active in NAWBA. 

Terrasita


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> That's the kennel that Brian's Ali is from Brian has done some awesome trialing with this dog at the national level. I believe he won the Canadian national. His trialing has been restricted somewhat because Ali is docked and cropped. That's a shame. They have been a super team. Last time I looked, I believe Ali is listed on their stud dog page.
> 
> 
> Terrasita


Actually it was a second place finish at the GSSCC Nationals. That is quite an achievement for an "alternative breed" at a National level German Shepherd event. There are some very good dogs and handlers in the national level competition in Canada.


----------

